# coyote call



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i just got a coyote howler and rabit in destress call any one have a website that i can get some sound clips of the 2 calls so i can try to get better


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

look at my post "homemade ecaller" in this forum for a link to sounds.
ski


----------

